# Amazon Flex City Delivery Opportunities Updated



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Baltimore
Boston
Brooklyn
Chicago
Columbus (OH)
Dallas
Detroit
Houston
Las Vegas
Greater Los Angeles Area
Manhattan (bicycles only)
Minneapolis
New Jersey
Phoenix
Pittsburgh
Portland
Richmond (VA)
San Diego
Greater San Francisco Area
Seattle
Washington DC
My city is not here
I just noticed that this list got significantly larger? Looks like the Greater San Francisco Area is now on the list, which explains why it's been especially harder to find blocks.


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

Los Angeles is back on. It disappeared for a while.


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

sillywabbit said:


> Los Angeles is back on. It disappeared for a while.


I feel like I see on average 2 "this-is-my-first-day" people every single day. Crazy


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I see at least one new person almost everyday I can still get a shift for the past few weeks.... they are always the ones that are asking "how do I scan packages?" Did you watch the videos or are you just inherently clueless? They are also the ones that have a handful of packages they can't scan or don't think they should deliver when checking out, the ones that slow the checkout line to a crawl..... 

Sigh... I just try and keep my head down, look busy and annoyed and they usually hit up someone else to bother/slow down. 

g


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank god my city is not on here. 400 freaking drivers is enough.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Does this list mean these cities are onboarding more drivers?


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> Thank god my city is not on here. 400 freaking drivers is enough.


Lol, in my city, they said they had over 1,000, and they stopped onboarding.

A few weeks later, my city is back on the list.

Talk about a ton of drivers.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Last I heard (few weeks ago?) Phoenix/Sky Harbor had about 800 drivers, and it looks like they are still actively onboarding.

This last Friday (or maybe Saturday) they said they pushed almost 200 flex routes that day.

I am hoping the novelty will wear off (or it will be too difficult) for some of the newer drivers, and the herd will thin.

Of course, if the quality of people is that low the problem will take care of itself. (A few weeks ago I ran into another new driver at an Amazon locker with a ton of packages, he asked me "how do I do this?".... so I started showing him and discovered that not ONE package said to deliver to an Amazon locker... I said "you are going to have to deliver these to the addresses on the label/app". Next question was "how do I use the app?" Wow.)

Yes I know that continually onboarding drivers is going to still happen. I just hope the deactivation rate > new drivers. Or that after the holiday season Amazon will start scheduling blocks with "good" drivers and leave the crappy drivers to fend for scraps. (Instead of onboarding a ton of new drivers and trying to get them all experience before the holiday rush.)

g


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Does this list mean these cities are onboarding more drivers?


Yup, looks like it directs you to a download link.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Which one is greater la ? commerce? Or is it N.la


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> Which one is greater la ? commerce? Or is it N.la


All of los Angeles county.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> Which one is greater la ? commerce? Or is it N.la


Greater Los Angeles includes County of Los Angeles itself, and County of Orange. Ventura County, San Bernardino, and Riverside. It's rarely use term.
Like, if you ever encounter Greater San Francisco, it will include all those county in Oakland, and San José.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So everything is open in LA? Pardon my ignorance, and thanks for the clarification.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> So everything is open in LA? Pardon my ignorance, and thanks for the clarification.


It said Greater LA, but specific open location is *unknown *(probably just few here and there, not all). Probably, will only know after sign-up or something.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Funny columbus is on the list. Started with 500 drivers and run it with the same 5-10 drivers every day. Not that I can verify that since I haven't worked in one month.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Is this to prepare for the Christmas season? I mean there are so many drivers already.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

LLXC said:


> Yup, looks like it directs you to a download link.


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

Whew, at least Sacramento is gone. I know they hired a bunch out here last month.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Hope this isn't the beginning of the end. Hard enough to get blocks as is.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Hope this isn't the beginning of the end. Hard enough to get blocks as is.


Not over but definitely getting ridiculously hard to get a block. The other day while on shift and during down time, I saw almost all the blocks for the next day being offered, and they all quickly disappeared within a few minutes.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

LLXC said:


> Not over but definitely getting ridiculously hard to get a block. The other day while on shift and during down time, I saw almost all the blocks for the next day being offered, and they all quickly disappeared within a few minutes.


Ours don't stay up longer than a few seconds.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Ours don't stay up longer than a few seconds.


Usually that's the case. But with all of them coming out at once and basically in the middle of the night, there were enough to last a little longer.


----------

